# Thinking of coming to Cyprus



## gennisis (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been living in Thailand now for 4 years...I like things here but maybe its time for a change.
I am 72 yrs old now and recive pension income of 800 GBP a month. Have capital of 20,000 GBP. I am single and not gay !!
I rent a detached 2 bed new house with a reasonable size garden in Chiang Mai and pay 200 GBP a month. My food from the expat supermarkets is usualy about 250 GBP and internet and sattelite TV about 60 GBP a month,
It is imperative to get all the Barclays league football matches !especialy Arsenal.
I dont go out a lot, and am content in being inside.
My questions therefore would be,how do you think my income would stand up to living in Cyprus? 
Any thoughts are welcome....thanks.


----------



## alexandrac (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there, things are very difficult in Cyprus at this time i would wait another year or so before your move.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Well if you're not gay then your income would not stand up to the cost of living in Cyprus I'm afraid. It's very relevant.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

zin said:


> Well if you're not gay then your income would not stand up to the cost of living in Cyprus I'm afraid. It's very relevant.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------

